# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  13 روش زیبا کردن دندان‌ها

## mydentist

13 روش زیبا کردن دندان‌ها


1- باندینگ (پیوند) دندان


در این روش از یک صمغ همرنگ دندان استفاده می شود و با نور خاصی، این صمغ سفت می شود و در نهایت به دندان می چسبد.
متخصص ریشه دندان در پاسداران



این روش می تواند دندان های شکسته و تغییر شکل دندان را ترمیم کند.


در این روش، دندان ها با آمالگام (ماده پرکننده دندان) نقره ای نیز می توانند پر شوند.







2- روکش کردن دندان (ونیر)


ونیرها (veneer)، نازک و همرنگ دندان هستند که سطح جلویی دندان ها را می پوشاند.


روکش ها می توانند باعث تغییر رنگ و یا تغییر شکل دندان ها شوند، اما این فرایند قابل برگشت نیست و نمی توان آنها را برداشت.


ونیرهای با جنس چینی بهتر از ونیرهای با جنس صمغی هستند و در برابر بروز لکه ها مقاوم هستند و بازتاب نور در ونیرهای چینی شبیه بازتاب نور در دندان های طبیعی می باشد.


ونیرهای صمغی نازک تر می باشند و قبل از قرار دادن بر روی دندان، باید مقدار کمی از دندان را برداشت.


بهتر است راجع به نوع ونیر از دندانپزشک خود سئوال کنید.









3- تاج گذاشتن روی دندان
لیست بهترین دندانپزشکان تهران
تاج به عنوان کلاه دندان می باشد.


هنگامی که دندان ضعیف و یا به مقدار زیاد تخریب شود، برای بهبود شکل، اندازه و ظاهر دندان از تاج استفاده می کنند.


بیشتر تاج ها، 5 تا 15 سال باقی می مانند.


جنس تاج ها از فلز، چینی متصل به فلز، صمغ و یا سرامیک می باشد.


قبل از قرار دادن تاج، دندان را کمی تراش می دهند و سپس تاج بر روی دندان چسبیده می شود و کاملا دندان را می پوشاند.









4- میناکاری دندان


میناکاری، یک روش سریع و بدون درد می باشد.


این روش برای تصحیح عیوب کوچک مانند دندان های ناهموار و یا دندان های روی هم گرفته، استفاده می شود.
قیمت سوهان کشیدن دندان
نتیجه فورا بدست می آید و نیازی به بیهوشی نیست.


اغلب به همراه مینا کاری، سفید کردن، روکش کردن (ونیر) و باندینگ نیز انجام می شود.









5- ارتودنسی دندان


دندان های کج و ناهموار توسط ارتودنسی اصلاح می شود.


سیم های ارتودنسی به دندان ها، فشار مداوم وارد می کند و به آرامی دندان ها را در یک ردیف قرار می دهد.


همانطور که دندان با فشار وارده حرکت می کند، حفره استخوان دندان نیز تغییر شکل می یابد.












6- انواع بریس (سیم دندان)


هنوز بریس های فلزی موجود است، ولی برخی از افراد ترجیح می دهند انواع نامرئی آن را انتخاب کنند.


براکت های بریس (قسمتی که به دندان متصل می شود) می تواند شفاف، هم رنگ دندان و یا رنگی باشد. همچنین می توانند به پشت دندان متصل شوند تا دیده نشوند.


بریس های نامرئی از یک سری قالب های پلاستیکی شفاف ساخته شده اند که به تدریج دندان ها را در یک ردیف قرار می دهند.







7- سفید کردن دندان


انواع مختلف سفید کننده های دندانی عبارتند از: خمیردندان، ژل های، چسب ها و مواد سفیدکننده ای که دندانپزشک به دندان می زند.


اما سفید کننده برای همه افراد خوب نیست. این سفید کننده ها برای افراد سالمی  که دندان و لثه های سالمی دارند، می تواند خوب باشد.









8- پرکردن با کامپوزیت
قیمت لمینت دندان طرح لبخند
پرکردگی دندان گاهی در اثر خرد شدن نیاز به جایگزینی دارد. بسیاری از افراد آمالگام نقره ای را با کامپوزیت هم رنگ دندان تعویض می کنند.


افراد برای زیبا شدن دندان ها به جای آمالگام نقره ای، از کامپوزیت هم رنگ دندان استفاده می کنند.


برخی از افراد هم نگران هستند که آمالگام نقره ای محتوای جیوه می باشد و برای سلامتی خطر دارد، لذا از کامپوزیت هم رنگ دندان استفاده می کنند.


در پرکردگی بزرگ با کامپوزیت نسبت به آمالگام نقره ای، دندان پرکرده زودتر فرسوده می شوند. اما در پرکردگی های کوچک، کامپوزیت به خوبی عمل می کند.







9- شکل دهی مجدد لثه


در مواردی که دندان ها بسیار کوچک می باشند و یا خط لثه ناهموار باشد، این روش سودمند است.


مقدار کوچکی از بافت لثه و اگر لازم باشد بافت استخوانی اضافی برداشته می شود تا دندان ها بیشتر دیده شوند.


این روش را می توان برای یک دندان و یا بیشتر انجام داد.









10- ایمپلنت دندان


بسیاری از افراد در اثر پوسیدگی دندان، عفونت و التهاب لثه و جراحی دندان، دندان های خود را از دست می دهند.


ایمپلنت دندان که از تیتانیوم ساخته می شود، به جای ریشه دندان قرار می گیرد.


ایمپلنت ها یک پایه قوی برای دندان های مصنوعی دائمی و یا دندان های مصنوعی قابل حمل (روکش ها) می باشند.









11- دندان مصنوعی


افرادی که فاقد دندان و بافت اطراف دندان هستند، از دندان مصنوعی استفاده می کنند.


دو نوع دندان مصنوعی داریم، کامل و جزئی.


هنگامی از دندان مصنوعی کامل استفاده می شود که تمام دندان های فرد افتاده باشد.


اما اگر هنوز تعدادی دندان های سالم وجود داشته باشد، از دندان مصنوعی جزئی استفاده می شود.









12- بریج دندان


در صورتی که دندانی کشیده شود، برای جایگزینی آن، دو دندان مجاور ناحیه بی‌دندانی به عنوان پایه در نظر گرفته شده و ناحیه وسط پر می ‌شود. به این روش که یکپارچه بوده و سه دندان (دو دندان پایه و یک دندان وسط) متصل به هم هستند، بریج یا پل گفته می‌شود.


بریج ها از دو روکش برای دندان های دو طرف ساخته شده اند و دندان ساختگی در بین این دو روکش قرار دارد.


این دندان های ساختگی می تواند از جنس: طلا، آلیاژ، چینی و یا ترکیبی از این مواد باشد.


بریج ها حمایت کننده دندان های طبیعی و یا ایمپلنت ها می باشند.


بریج جهت درمان بی دندانی ساخته می‌شود؛ به این صورت که با قرار گرفتن روی دندان های طرفین ناحیه بی دندانی، به شکل یک پل قسمت بی دندانی را کامل می‌کند.









13- پیوند لثه
قیمت روکش آماده دندان
ریشه دندان در اثر تخریب لثه ممکن است نسبت به غذاها و یا مایعات سرد و یا گرم حساس شود و ممکن است دندان ها ظاهری دراز داشته باشند.


تخریب لثه می تواند باعث پوسیدگی ریشه دندان، از دست دادن استخوان های دندان و در نهایت از دست دادن دندان ها گردد.


پیوند بافت نرم که بافت لثه سالم را از یک منطقه دهان به منطقه دیگر حرکت می دهد، می تواند تخریب لثه و نابودی استخوان دندانی را متوقف کند.

----------

